# Suburbs to find work



## FruitPalm (Apr 2, 2011)

Suburbs to find work  i've been looking in subiaco, northbridge and some other stations,

i'm looking for waiter jobs or supermarket stockhans or subway staff or whatever :=D


----------



## smith360 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think that your location speaks more to your priorities than anything else.


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are looking for work by suburbs try southeastjobs they specalize in Melbourne but you never know this misght help someone.


----------



## shaoshan (Apr 11, 2011)

really? is it much easier to find job in suburbs?any specific requirement?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think it makes much difference whether it is suburbs or CBD. It might be easier to drive there though as there wouldn't be that much traffic in suburbs.


----------

